# learning greek



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

is it easy to find tutors to teach us greek as we would like to learn the lanuage. this would hopefully make getting a job easier in the future.


----------



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

I am sure if you let people know where you are living they will be able to help.


----------

